#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Некоторые термины на английском и тибетском и их перевод на русский язык

## Светлана

Всем доброго времени суток,

Накопилось много вопросов по терминам на английском, адекватное соответствие которым на русском найти пока затрудняюсь. Чтобы не создавать много отдельных тем для каждого отдельного непонятного слова или термина, предлагаю публиковать в этой ветке термины на английском по мере поступления, желательно сразу с тибетским оригиналом (у кого он есть). 
Кто знает, подскажите пожалуйста адекватный термин на русском языке:

*Non-apprehension* (_mi dmigs pa_).  Это в контексте "_mi dmigs pa'i dus shes bsgom_" - One should cultivate the idea of non-apprehension/One should meditate on the thought of non-apprehension.

И вот такая пара, тут непонятно также значение термина: 
1.	Substantially existent; substantial existent (_rdzas yod_ )
2.	imputed existent; imputedly existent  (_bstags yod_)

У кого есть какие идеи? 
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Нико

*Non-apprehension* (_mi dmigs pa_).  Это в контексте "_mi dmigs pa'i dus shes bsgom_" - One should cultivate the idea of non-apprehension/One should meditate on the thought of non-apprehension.

ྻНевосприятие/неудостоверение.

И вот такая пара, тут непонятно также значение термина: 
1.	Substantially existent; substantial existent (_rdzas yod_ )

Субстанционально существующий.

2.	imputed existent; imputedly existent  (_bstags yod_)

Номинально существующий.

----------

Светлана (16.11.2014), Сергей Хос (16.11.2014)

----------


## Светлана

Большое спасибо!



> Субстанционально существующий.
> Номинально существующий.


Подскажите пожалуйста, что *означает* субстанционально существующий и номинально существующий?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Non-apprehension* (_mi dmigs pa_).  Это в контексте "_mi dmigs pa'i dus shes bsgom_" - One should cultivate the idea of non-apprehension/One should meditate on the thought of non-apprehension.


dmigs pa - это вообще-то "объект" (alambana) в самом широком смысле.
Поэтому mi dmigs pa'i bsgom - безобъектная медитация, или освоение безобъектности. (bsgom не совсем корректно переводить как медитация, но порой приходится для простоты.)
dus shes - скорее всего ошибка, должно быть 'du shes, samjna - восприятие.

То есть перевод должен быть: "медитативное освоение восприятия безобъектности" - так наверное

Это, кстати, вообще какой-то термин специальный: 'du shes bsgom pa, saṃjñā-bhāvanā, возможно, из йогачаринского лексикона

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Большое спасибо!
> 
> Подскажите пожалуйста, что *означает* субстанционально существующий и номинально существующий?


Номинально существующий - существующий только как название. Например, бусины, определенным образом нанизанные на нить, мы называем "четки". Помимо этого названия нет никаких четок, а есть просто  субстанционально существующие шарики на нитке.
Но мы можем пользоваться ими как четками и называем "четки". Это правильное название, а значит "четки" - объект достоверного познания, но существуют они лишь номинально, как имя.

----------

Светлана (16.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Помимо этого названия нет никаких четок, а есть просто  субстанционально существующие шарики на нитке.
> Но мы можем пользоваться ими как четками и называем "четки". Это правильное название, а значит "четки" - объект достоверного познания, но существуют они лишь номинально, как имя.


Хос, ты давно перечитывал воззрения буддийских философских школ? И с точки зрения какой из них ты сейчас говоришь?

----------


## Светлана

> dmigs pa - это вообще-то "объект" (alambana) в самом широком смысле.
> Поэтому mi dmigs pa'i bsgom - безобъектная медитация, или освоение безобъектности. (bsgom не совсем корректно переводить как медитация, но порой приходится для простоты.)
> dus shes - скорее всего ошибка, должно быть 'du shes, samjna - восприятие.
> То есть перевод должен быть: "медитативное освоение восприятия безобъектности" - так наверное


Что касается английского перевода mi dmigs pa, то комитет проекта 84.000 сегодня сходится на non-apprehension. 
Поэтому,  mi dmigs pa'i 'du shes bsgom, наверное, лучше оставить как "культивировать идею невосприятия". 





> Это, кстати, вообще какой-то термин специальный: 'du shes bsgom pa, saṃjñā-bhāvanā, возможно, из йогачаринского лексикона


Это из Кангьюра, говорит Будда, сутра Мудрости в момент смерти.

----------


## Светлана

> Номинально существующий - существующий только как название. Например, бусины, определенным образом нанизанные на нить, мы называем "четки". Помимо этого названия нет никаких четок, а есть просто  субстанционально существующие шарики на нитке.
> Но мы можем пользоваться ими как четками и называем "четки". Это правильное название, а значит "четки" - объект достоверного познания, но существуют они лишь номинально, как имя.


А какой тогда пример можно привести для "субстанционально существующий"?
Нико, вы можете, пожалуйста, тогда озвучить Вашу точку зрения - как объяснить номинально и субстанционально существующий, в общих чертах?

----------


## Нико

> А какой тогда пример можно привести для "субстанционально существующий"?
> Нико, вы можете, пожалуйста, тогда озвучить Вашу точку зрения - как объяснить номинально и субстанционально существующий, в общих чертах?


Я попробую. "Субстанционально существующий" -- это практически как кусок существующий,объект отрицания в низшей философской школе буддизма саутрантика. "Номинально существующий", с другой стороны -- это просто "я" в прасангике, т.е. нечто, зависимое от простого мысленного обозначения, но существующее не только как голое название, но как название, присвоенное соответствующей ему основе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, ты давно перечитывал воззрения буддийских философских школ? И с точки зрения какой из них ты сейчас говоришь?


лучше скажи, в чем ошибка )))

Я дал общее определение субстанциально существующего (dravya-sat, rdzas yod), а уж как к этому относиться - в разных школах по-разному понимается.
Вот тут, кстати, много интересного на эту тему:

http://lib100.com/book/philosophy/kn...5%EB%F3%E3.pdf

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что касается английского перевода mi dmigs pa, то комитет проекта 84.000 сегодня сходится на non-apprehension. 
> Поэтому,  mi dmigs pa'i 'du shes bsgom, наверное, лучше оставить как "культивировать идею невосприятия".


А почему вы считаете, что англ. (non-)apprehension надо в данном случае переводить как (не)восприятие?
Вряд ли комитет проекта 84.000 вам это сообщил.
В данном случае как раз речь не о не-восприятии, но наоборот о восприятии, только без-объектном (mi dmigs pa).
Вот, для примера, сематическое поле данного термина по Хопкинсу:
------------
dmigs pa
ālambana (+ там еще десяток санскр. синонимов, но это основной термин)
[translation-eng] {Hopkins} noun: object of observation; object of awareness; object; imagination;
visualization; apprehension verb: observe; apprehend adj.: observed{N}; observed object
[translation-eng] {C} objective support; be aware of; perceive; opinion; imagine; construe; basic
fact; basic; basis of apprehension; take as a basis; can be apprehended in actual reality; uphold; look
for support in; hangs on to; seek (for) rebirth in; base rebirth (in/on); objective basis; get at;
approach; come up; run through; get to; implies; undergo; bear; admits of
[comments] this is the object of observation as opposed to the subjective aspect (rnam pa), one of
the five concordances (mtshungs ldan lnga); for others see: mtshungs ldan
-----------------

А "культивировать идею", это вообще, имхо, крайне неудачный вариант. Потому что samjna - это никакая не идея, а именно восприятие. И оно может быть как объектным, так и безобъектным. Примеры безобъектного - прямое йогическое восприятие пустоты или сансарное восприятие, соответствующее арупа-локе; разные есть варианты.

----------

Светлана (16.11.2014)

----------


## Светлана

Сергей,спасибо Вам, что поделились Вашим мнением и его подробно объяснили. 




> А почему вы считаете, что англ. (non-)apprehension надо в данном случае переводить как (не)восприятие?
> Вряд ли комитет проекта 84.000 вам это сообщил.


Мне это сообщил на прошлой неделе главный редактор 84.000 Томас Тиллеманс, он сказал, что они некотрое время думали о соответствующем термине на английском и сейчас они останавливаются на переводе mi dmigs pa как non-apprehension. 




> В данном случае как раз речь не о не-восприятии, но наоборот о восприятии, только без-объектном (mi dmigs pa).


Да, если рассматривать  dmigs pa больше в значении "объект", а не "мысль", "концепция" или "идея". Все-таки именно "объект" это скорее -  dngos po (vastu/bhava)?
У Jaschke dmigs pa - to imagine, to think. 
И у Хопкинса тоже получается значение глагола "verb: observe; apprehend"...





> А "культивировать идею", это вообще, имхо, крайне неудачный вариант. Потому что samjna - это никакая не идея, а именно восприятие.


Или еще  различение или осознавание.  
Может быть, тогда остановиться на "культивировать (различение) *осознавание* невосприятия"?
Потому что "различение" здесь звучит как-то криво.

Там оригинальная строчка идет как ཆོས་ཐམས་ཅད་རང་བཞིན་གྱིས་འོད་གསལ་བས་ན་མི་དམིགས་པའི་འདུ་ཤེས་རབ་ཏུ་བསྒོམ་པར་བྱའོ
Они это (вторую часть после ན་) пока что перевели как one should cultivate the recognition of non-apprehension.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Я кстати dmigs pa иногда вообще перевожу как "объектная основа" (и Хопкинс, кстати, тоже: objective basis).
Все в контексте надо смотреть, такие термины вообще не могут иметь строгого соответствия, что бы там не думал про это Томас Тиллеманс.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне это сообщил на прошлой неделе главный редактор 84.000 Томас Тиллеманс, он сказал, что они некотрое время думали о соответствующем термине на английском и сейчас они останавливаются на переводе mi dmigs pa как non-apprehension.


Я же про другое: как переводить на русский это ихнее non-apprehension - вам решать, никакой тиллеманс вам этого не скажет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может быть, тогда остановиться на "культивировать различение невосприятия"?


что такое "различение невосприятия" - мне лично совершенно не понятно.




> Там оригинальная строчка идет как ཆོས་ཐམས་ཅད་རང་བཞིན་གྱིས་འོད་གསལ་བས་ན་མི་དམིགས་པའི་འདུ་ཤེས་རབ་ཏུ་བསྒོམ་པར་བྱའོ
> Они это (вторую часть после ན་) пока что перевели как one should cultivate the recognition of non-apprehension.


Ну, тут совершенно прозрачный смысл, я бы так перевел:

"Поскольку все дхармы по своей природе есть ясный свет, практикуй медитативное освоение восприятия безобъектности". (или "безобъектного восприятия")

То есть если устранить объектность дхарм, увидишь их природу как ясный свет.
Откуда это, кстати?

----------


## Аурум

Как я люблю споры переводчиков!  :Kiss:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2014)

----------


## Светлана

> Я же про другое: как переводить на русский это ихнее non-apprehension - вам решать, никакой тиллеманс вам этого не скажет.


Вообще-то, вы задали вопрос:



> *А почему вы считаете*, что англ. (non-)apprehension надо в данном случае переводить как (не)восприятие?
> *Вряд ли комитет проекта 84.000 вам это сообщил.*


Я вам на него ответила, кто именно это мне сообщил. Вы снова отвечаете "я же про другое". Тогда про что? Что-то я теряю нить...)




> Ну, тут совершенно прозрачный смысл, я бы так перевел "практикуй медитативное освоение восприятия безобъектности"


Вы прочитали мое сообщение выше?་ Вопрос:་"...это если рассматривать dmigs pa больше в значении "объект", а не "мысль", "концепция" или "идея". Все-таки именно "объект" это скорее - dngos po (vastu/bhava)? У Jaschke dmigs pa - to imagine, to think.
И у Хопкинса тоже получается значение глагола "verb: observe; apprehend"..." Вы не могли бы это как-то прокомментировать?  
Вы опять пишете про "безобъектность"... ་Интересно, а как тогда вы бы перевели : *dngos po med p'i 'du shes* bsgom par bya'o.
Тоже как "медитативное освоение восприятия безобъектности"? 

Во-вторых,་это сочетание "воприятие безбъектности" звучит слишком технично. Человек без подготовки не поймет. 




> Откуда это, кстати?


Кангьюр 
'da' ka ye shes kyi mdo
http://tbrc.org/#library_work_ViewBy...2588|W1PD96682

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще-то, вы задали вопрос:
> Я вам на него ответила, кто именно это мне сообщил. Вы снова отвечаете "я же про другое". Тогда про что? Что-то я теряю нить...)


Английское apprehension тоже полисемантично, и выбирать русское значение все равно придется вам, Тиллеманс вам в это не поможет - вот что я имел в виду.




> Вы опять пишете про "безобъектность"... ་Интересно, а как тогда вы бы перевели : *dngos po med p'i 'du shes* bsgom par bya'o.
> Тоже как "медитативное освоение восприятия безобъектности"?


dmigs pa - объект в его когнитивном аспекте, а dngos po - в онтологическом. То есть *dngos po* (сперва ошибся, написал dmigs pa) правильнее переводить как "вещь" (Кугявичус так и делает в Ламриме).
В этом вообще сложность перевода буддийских текстов - их уровень анализа не охватывается нашими лексическими возможностями.
для dngos po семантическое поле (по Хопкинсу) такое:
--------------
[translation-eng] {N} topic; {C}actual reality; real thing; substantial (entity); root; basis; underlying
reality; (objective) entity; objective reality; property; possession; cause; objectively existing entity;
objective basis; existence; (= 5 skandhas); positivity; positive existent; topic; an entity which
corresponds to; meaning of a word; what is meant by (a) word; track
--------------
Кстати, скачайте себе словарь, пригодится:
http://learntibetian.files.wordpress...dictionary.pdf




> Во-вторых,་это сочетание "воприятие безбъектности" звучит слишком технично. Человек без подготовки не поймет.


А вот тут уж ничего не поделаешь - это вопрос целевой аудитории. На всех не угодишь.

----------

Светлана (18.11.2014)

----------


## kamtsang

Возможно стоит обратить внимание на то, что согласно популярному словарю tshig mdzod chen mo термин dmigs pa в качестве глагола (или отглагольного существительного) может иметь две разные группы значений, в зависимости от того понимается он грамматически как активный (byed bya tha dad pa) или как пассивный (byed bya tha mi dad pa). Т.е. строго говоря, с точки зрения грамматики, это два разных глагола с одинаковым спеллингом:

В активном (переходном) смысле он означает "направлять ум" (sems gtad pa), "думать" (bsam pa).
В пассивном (непереходном) же "видеть, наблюдать" (mthong ba), "достигать, обретать, воспринимать" ('thob pa).
Похоже, что в тибетском этимологически глагол dmigs pa происходит от глаз "mig", что и объясняет вышеприведённый набор смыслов.

Итак, в пассивном варианте "ma dmigs pa" или "mi dmigs pa" действительно переводятся как "non-apprehension", "non-observation" – "отсутствие видения", "отсутствие восприятия", "ненаблюдаемость". Например в теории о доводах (rtags rigs) "довод по ненаблюдению" – "ma dmigs pa'i rtags".

Активный вариант этого глагола даёт совсем другой спектр значений, одно из которых, будучи номинализированным, соответствует понятию "объект" (индийское Alambana), в смысле "то, на что направляется (ум)". Например dmigs pa'i rkyen – "объектное условие" среди четырёх условий восприятия.
Также активный вариант dmigs pa часто встречается в учениях "окончательного смысла" (nges don). Здесь "ma dmigs pa" значит "не направлять, не фокусировать ум (каким-то искусственным способом)", позволяя ему пребывать в своём естестве, иногда называемом "ясным светом". Тогда это выражение становится тождественным по смыслу со знаменитым "ma sgom" (не принуждай себя) из 6 Дхарм Тилопы или "yid la ma byed pa" (не строй ничего в уме) Аманасикара-Махамудры Майтрипы. Сюда же относится и "dmigs med rnying rje" – "ненаправленное или непредвзятое сочувствие".

Так что уважаемый Тиллеманс безусловно прав в том, что непереходный "ma dmigs pa" может переводится как "non-apprehension", но в случае искомого предложения у этого термина другое значение:

"Поскольку все явления по природе своей ясный свет, следует культивировать понимание, не направленное (на какие-то особые среди них)", т.е. человеческими словами "следует культивировать понимание их равностности". В смысле, что если все явления оказываются только лишь отражениями в сиянии зеркала (ума/истинной природы), не стоит одним из них придавать большее значение, чем другим, стараясь одни культивировать, а от других избавляться.

Перевод в этом фрагменте "понимание их невоспринимаемости (non-apprehension)" лишено какого-либо смысла. Ведь они вроде бы очевидно воспринимаются...  :Smilie: 
А выражение "восприятие безобъектности" мне лично не понятно, без возможно долгих доктринальных объяснений...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> в случае искомого предложения у этого термина другое значение:
> 
> "Поскольку все явления по природе своей ясный свет, следует культивировать понимание, не направленное (на какие-то особые среди них)", т.е. человеческими словами "следует культивировать понимание их равностности". В смысле, что если все явления оказываются только лишь отражениями в сиянии зеркала (ума/истинной природы), не стоит одним из них придавать большее значение, чем другим, стараясь одни культивировать, а от других избавляться.


Хорошо бы контекст посмотреть, чтобы узнать, так это или нет.




> А выражение "восприятие безобъектности" мне лично не понятно


К примеру, восприятия пространства без характеристик.

----------


## Светлана

> Хорошо бы контекст посмотреть, чтобы узнать, так это или нет.


Я вставила ссылку на TBRC c оригиналом сутры, у вас открылось?




> К примеру, восприятия пространства без характеристик.


отличная идея, это звучит понятнее, чем загадочное "восприятие безобъектности", но у нас в оригинале нет слова "пространство", там речь идет об объектах или дхармах.

Уважаемый kamtsang, большое спасибо за развернутый комментарий с пояснением. Вы затронули очень важную тему классификации глаголов в тибетском языке, и я бы хотела обратить ваше внимание на крайне важный момент. Для этого я создала отдельную тему в разделе «тибетский язык», чтобы здесь все не смешивать.

Интересно, что вы упомянули Майтрипу, потому что этот текст распространял его ученик Ваджрапани. 

Ваше предложение перевести это как "Поскольку все явления по природе своей ясный свет, следует культивировать понимание, не направленное (на какие-то особые среди них)" звучит со стороны очень неплохо, потому что предложение становится понятным  читателям и звучит хорошо. Но согласитесь, что «следует культивировать понимание их равностности» - это уже далеко от изначального смысла оригинала, потому что для «равностности» есть другие определения, а не mi dmigs pa.

Все же поскольку классфикация tha dad pa и tha mi dad pa в «Большом тибетском словаре” далека от совершенства,  завтра посмотрю еще другие источники, мне уже просто любопытно.

----------


## Нико

> Все же поскольку классфикация tha dad pa и tha mi dad pa в «Большом тибетском словаре” далека от совершенства,  завтра посмотрю еще другие источники, мне уже просто любопытно.


Чего там далеко ходить, это элементарная грамматика тибетского языка.)

----------


## Светлана

> Чего там далеко ходить, это элементарная грамматика тибетского языка.)


Нико, к большому сожалению, тибетская грамматика не настолько элементарная, как вам кажется (мне бы тоже очень этого хотелось)... 
Посмотрите пожалуйста, я создала новую тему в ответ на сообщения участника kamsang
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=24201
Если вкратце, то у словаря tshig mdzod chen mo есть проблемы с классификацией глаголов tha mi dad pa, она не совсем корректна. 

Интересно, что вы думаете? Кстати, могу вам прислать очень интересную статью про эту проблему, которая и заставила пересмотреть свое отношение и задуматься над "элементарной" тибетской грамматикой. Статья написана легким языком, если вам интересно, то дайте знать в личные сообщения ваш адрес электронной почты.

----------


## kamtsang

> Ваше предложение перевести это как "Поскольку все явления по природе своей ясный свет, следует культивировать понимание, не направленное (на какие-то особые среди них)" звучит со стороны очень неплохо, потому что предложение становится понятным  читателям и звучит хорошо. Но согласитесь, что «следует культивировать понимание их равностности» - это уже далеко от изначального смысла оригинала, потому что для «равностности» есть другие определения, а не mi dmigs pa.


«Следует культивировать понимание их равностности» я не предлагал в качестве перевода, а лишь как его пояснение, также как и всякие рассуждения про зеркало и отражения...  :Smilie: 




> Все же поскольку классфикация tha dad pa и tha mi dad pa в «Большом тибетском словаре” далека от совершенства,  завтра посмотрю еще другие источники, мне уже просто любопытно.


Вы считаете, что в tshig mdzod chen mo также и термин dmigs pa неверно расклассифицирован на предмет tha dad pa и tha mi dad pa? А, интересно, что про этот глагол сказано в dag yig gsar bsgrigs? А то у меня нет этого словаря...

----------


## Светлана

> Вы считаете, что в tshig mdzod chen mo также и термин dmigs pa неверно расклассифицирован на предмет tha dad pa и tha mi dad pa?


По аналогии с категорией глаголов восприятия типа "видеть" (которые в tshig mdzod chen mo описаны как tha mi dad pa, хотя они не совсем tha mi dad pa), я подумала, что поскольку dmigs pa относится к той же смысловой группе, что и это глаголы, то и он тоже может быть классифицирован не точно. 



> А, интересно, что про этот глагол сказано в dag yig gsar bsgrigs? А то у меня нет этого словаря...


Я посмотрю завтра, отпишусь тут.

----------


## kamtsang

> По аналогии с категорией глаголов восприятия типа "видеть" (которые в tshig mdzod chen mo описаны как tha mi dad pa, хотя они не совсем tha mi dad pa), я подумала, что поскольку dmigs pa относится к той же смысловой группе, что и это глаголы, то и он тоже может быть классифицирован не точно.


Не думаю, что dmigs pa можно отнести к этой категории "глаголов восприятия". Ведь его базовое значение "направлять" или "быть направленным". Т.е. в паре "смотреть/видеть" это больше "смотреть", в то время как к "глаголам восприятия" обычно относят именно "видеть".

----------


## Светлана

> Вы считаете, что в tshig mdzod chen mo также и термин dmigs pa неверно расклассифицирован на предмет tha dad pa и tha mi dad pa? А, интересно, что про этот глагол сказано в dag yig gsar bsgrigs? А то у меня нет этого словаря...


там написано byed 'bral las tshig. Выходит, действительно tha dad pa согласно этому словарю, также, как и "видеть".




> Ведь его базовое значение "направлять" или "быть направленным". Т.е. в паре "смотреть/видеть" это больше "смотреть", в то время как к "глаголам восприятия" обычно относят именно "видеть"


Ну не знаю, там под первым пунктом значений указана "цель" или "объект", который воприниматеся 5ю орагниами чувств, а втрой пункт как раз "значение видеть (mthong) или воспринимать (rtogs)". "Направлять" я там не нашла. Может быть, я чего-то не заметила. Прикрепила  копию из словаря...

----------

kamtsang (09.12.2014)

----------


## kamtsang

> Ну не знаю, там под первым пунктом значений указана "цель" или "объект", который воприниматеся 5ю орагниами чувств, а втрой пункт как раз "значение видеть (mthong) или воспринимать (rtogs)". "Направлять" я там не нашла. Может быть, я чего-то не заметила. Прикрепила  копию из словаря...


Первым пунктом  в там, насколько я вижу (на отдельном листочке), именно "смотреть" - lta ba.
А ниже в пункте  значение "видеть" - mthong ba.
Эти две его смысла соответствуют интерпретациям глагола dmigs pa как соответственно tha dad pa и tha mi dad pa в словаре tshig mdzod chen mo.

"Направлять ум" (sems gtad pa) - первое значение dmigs pa из словаря tshig mdzod chen mo.  Без знания этого значения трудно понять такие расхожие термины как dmigs med snying rje - непредвзятое, беспристрастное сочувствие (т.е. не заведомо направленное на кого-то). Понимание этого глагола просто как lta ba или mthong ba здесь приводило бы к абсурдным переводам типа "несмотрящее или невидящее сочувствие".
То же самое относится и к выражению mi dmigs pa'i dus shes - "невыделяющее, ненаправленное понимание", с которого и началась данная тема.

----------

